# Rock Shox Sektor- Spring Kitand General Questions



## Molasses (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey there!
I am thinking of picking up a rs sektor coil uturn. I have had fox Vanillas forever and although I really like them I wish they could externally adjust travel. They are priced pretty well but I assume I would need to upgrade the spring kit to the extra firm black kit as I am +225lb.s. I realize the fork itself is new but I assume the experiences any of ya'll would have had with the spring kits from previous forks would probably apply. Is the Extra-Firm kit adequate for a rider that will flucuate between 230 and 210 (depending upon gear, time into the season, sticking to weight watchers, etc...)


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jun 18, 2007)

Molasses said:


> Hey there!
> I am thinking of picking up a rs sektor coil uturn. I have had fox Vanillas forever and although I really like them I wish they could externally adjust travel. They are priced pretty well but I assume I would need to upgrade the spring kit to the extra firm black kit as I am +225lb.s. I realize the fork itself is new but I assume the experiences any of ya'll would have had with the spring kits from previous forks would probably apply. Is the Extra-Firm kit adequate for a rider that will flucuate between 230 and 210 (depending upon gear, time into the season, sticking to weight watchers, etc...)


I have a Sektor 150mm U-turn, only one ride on it so far but it's pretty good.

I weight about 205 all geared up and I am using a firm spring which feels just right.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

What about going with an air Sektor U-Turn? 

I had a 2010 Pike 454 Coil for $460, then I bought an X-Firm spring for it ($50), and would probably need the Firm for it down the line, I gave up and ended up going with an Fox Float. No springs to change but I know some people prefer coil vs. air.


----------



## Mingecutter (Jun 16, 2008)

I recently purchased a 2010 Tora Trail 318 u-turn and, although I weigh 200-205 with gear, I also bought the firm/blue spring for it. I believe the extra-firm/black spring for the Tora is rated for riders 200+, according to the Rock Shox specs. Anyway, this spring is perfect for my weight...plush enough to absorb the small stuff and stiff enough to not bottom out. It feels buttery smooth :thumbsup: So, you may want to go one spring lower than what Rock Shox suggests...just my .02.


----------



## srale7 (Mar 23, 2011)

I plan to take Uturn Sector 150, comes with a medium, red spring, I'm about 200 lbs. I want this match or I'll have to take harder (firm/xfirm)?


----------



## srale7 (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## N247hp (Jun 28, 2011)

i think you would have to go firmer. I have the sektor rl u-turn and i do bottom it out on a 3ft+ drop. I think the original spring is for 160-180


----------



## simon spragg (Jun 20, 2010)

I am about 65kg was about 80kg when I purchased sektor RL 150 u.turns. Also recently changed to 70mm stem with 720mm bars. Much better handling exceptional fork, but even on hard trails now only get about 100mm travel?? Considering Yellow soft spring to enable more travel - any thoughts out there?????


----------



## Kiwimtbker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Sektor Springs*

I have recently converted my Revelation Air U-Turn 120-150 to coil using the DPC 120-150 coil for Sektor fork. I weigh 78kg - have gone with medium spring - quite plush but am finding it hard to get the last 10mm travel even with reasonable 3-4 foot drops (i'd never go bigger as too much of a *****!). I'm only getting a touch under 20% sag so spring is certainly a little on the stiff side for my liking. Would love to try the soft yellow spring as a comparison but they are bloody hard to get hold of here in NZ. I love this "combo" fork - plush coil with the benefit of black box motion control and dual flow rebound. Certainly way more plush than the dual air revelation and with less brake dive issues too.


----------



## simon spragg (Jun 20, 2010)

I have some yellows on order they will arrive and be fitted this week, as soon as they are in I'll let you know what they are like. If you want to buy some goto RockShox Fork Springs - TF Tuned Shox they ship all over the world for an extra £10 and HAVE STOCK! Love NZ where are this playground do you live?


----------



## simon spragg (Jun 20, 2010)

OK yellow springs fitted, initial short trail test is very positive, super plush, SUNDAY we are doing a 70km trail ride which includes some tecky rocky climbs followed by similat downhills....watch this space


----------



## Kiwimtbker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Hows the Soft Sektor Spring Going?*

Hi Simon,

How's the softer yellow spring going? Do you notice any more brake dive with the softer set-up. I'm running 60mm stem with 750mm Boobar on an Ibis Mojo SL. Love this set-up. Sick of the wet winter though. The trails here in Nelson are uncharacteristically soggy. I've managed to track down a bike shop online here in NZ that can order in a soft spring for me. Would you recommend this change? Still consistently not getting last 10-15mm of travel at present.


----------



## simon spragg (Jun 20, 2010)

The yellow springs are worth buying. They are smoother over small stutter bumps and much better in eating square edge rocks and feel VERY comfortable in all conditions. I do not find the travel has increased much over the standard red springs though. I put this down to not flying off 4 foot drops etc, having said that when you need the travel they do the business. Now interestingly compared to Fox / Sektor airs of same travel (150mm) the air springs use MORE travel over the same terrain at same or similar speeds. BUT are less comfortable and use MUCH faster rebound? Now thinking about it more travel from the air shock actually means in the mid range the air spring is soft and bungy then later in the stroke ramps up therefore a fast rebound is required for recovery before the next hit. The coil however does not blow through the mid travel so is less bouncy needs less frantic rebound and therefore leaves the front end more stable, does not unesessarily change the wheelbase & steering head angles therefore results in greater stability and control. The YELLOW spring follows the trail more accuratly, where the red spring is more rigid. Obviosly it depends on rider weight and bike set up. I am very happy with my YELLOWS. I am 78kg's ride a giant VT frame with 70mm stem and layback post so the weight bias is more rearward. Hope this helps.....SIMON.


----------



## simon spragg (Jun 20, 2010)

Another point!

When it comes to the installation of the spring. You will need to remove the fork lowers, so change the oil (15wt) whilst at it (RS sektor manual on line). Follow the manual instructions to remove spring the only thing they don't tell you is to have a DECENT PAIR of circlip plyers. The circlip is small & difficult to remove using a screwdriver (or rusty nail for that matter). Also a bit awkward putting it back, but don't be put off. 

NOW whilst the forks are out read the manual about compression damper service. The truth is this could be more difficult, BUT the seals will be in PERFECT condition. They are away from the dirt contamination associated with the lower seals so all you need do is remove the motion control adjuster, tip out the old oil, clean the inside chamber & re fill with oil. IF you want to acheive MORE travel you could use only say 120mm of 5wt oil NOT 125mm as per standard spec. You have compression - lockout control therefore can use this if you need more compression whilst on the trail. If 120mm works to give you more travel to potentially match the yellow spring then BINGO. If 120mm leaves you with not enough compression adding more is DEAD simple, measure out another say 2mm remove the motion control adjuster (NO NEED TO REMOVE FORKS FROM FRAME!), add oil, replace adjuster and your good to go! 

Sorry to hear NELSON is damp, at least you are close to Queen Charlotte track and if damp fewer trampers! Just loved QCT when in Nelson.

SIMON


----------



## Kiwimtbker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Changing Spring*

The fork has just recently been serviced as I had the revelation converted over to coil so new seals, new oil etc. I'd read a "how to" guide from TF-Tuned about swapping over the coils. They suggested you can just turn the fork horizontally so the small amount of oil on the coil side does not run out) and undo the keeper nut at the bottom then use 24mm socket to undo top of coil and pull coil out, swap in new coil then do everything back up - no need to remove lowers. Is this not possible? I'd rather not have to remove lowers unless I absolutely have to. QCT is beautiful. We currently have a 3-year trial of being able to ride then Heaphy Track in winter. 80km of pristine native bush track. Cant wait to try this out. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

